# manny



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

just double checkin, im pretty sure hes a manny


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Id say yes he is a Manny.


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

How big is it ? Its got the big eyes and body shape, but I don't really see the stripes yet...


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

manny


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

Nice fish man









I'd say many or.......prystobricon maybe ?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks more Eigenmanni to me.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I attempted to clean up image, discovered it was a .GIF and lost the texture. I remain uncertain what it might be. Doubt its a Serrasalmus sp. and tend to agree with FT and GG that its a Pristobrycon (maybe).


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

he really doesnt look like the pics of an eigenmanni tho either from what i can tell

thanks guys


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Here is mine. He is a little battle fatuged in this picture from living with the geryi for a while but yours does kind of look like him.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Post up somemore pics psrotten so we can get a better look.


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

new pics


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

another, sorry they are sort of blurry


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

looks like a manny to me...


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

i just photoshoped this pic...it looks like a Manueli to me....


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

If indeed the humeral blemish is extended down near the pectoral, then it is likely S. manueli. As I said, poor photos don't help much for ID. Thanks HJ for making the photo a bit more readable.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

hastatus said:


> *If indeed the humeral blemish is extended down near the pectoral, then it is likely S. manueli.* As I said, poor photos don't help much for ID. Thanks HJ for making the photo a bit more readable.


Is a humeral blemish that extends towards the pectoral fins a requirement for being an S. manueli, Frank?
I mean, I did notice that the vast majority of manny's I've seen pics of had relatively large humeral spots, buyt mine only has a small one, more or less comparable to a cariba's humeral spot (see pic below...)









What could be the reason for these differences? Genetics? Locality?

btw: sorry for hijacking this thread temporarily...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Your fish is tinny J...give him some time to get that humeral blemish bigger.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Your fish is tinny J...give him some time to get that humeral blemish bigger.


 He's not tiny, he's just small-boned...


















Most similar sized manny's had a larger, more prominent spot, though...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Judazzz Posted on May 23 2004, 04:34 PM
> QUOTE (hastatus @ May 23 2004, 05:04 PM)
> If indeed the humeral blemish is extended down near the pectoral, then it is likely S. manueli. As I said, poor photos don't help much for ID. Thanks HJ for making the photo a bit more readable.
> 
> ...


S. manueli has the largest of humeral spots. If you look closely at your fish, you will note that blemish is beginning to form near the pectoral muscle. It will fill in with age. As for the other fish, the enhancement by H_J helps in seeing the humeral blemish and the length of it. Again, this is a poor quality photo for IDing a species, but I'm leaning towards it being S. manueli since the quality of it has been slightly improved.


----------

